# Thoughts on Super Mag



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Well boys. I am finally thinking that I am going to have to convert. After blowing my Straight Meat for almost two years now I think I am going to convert to a Super Mag after this season. I have been trying out Super Mags since Decoyer and GB3 bought theres and I can get so much more sound out of them compared to the other calls I have blown. While they are harder to blow than my SMH the range and speed is much better from the Super Mag.

So the next question is what kind of material should I get. I have been thinking about a wood call. What are the thoughts of the guys who use the Super Mags.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Super mag all the way. Easiest blowing short reed I have ever used. I get more sounds out of it than any other call out there.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Supermags are great........if your looking at different woods, most will tell ya it doesnt get any goosier than hedge and I agree. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I have it in birdseye maple and like it a lot but hedge you can get even more down and dirty. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Acrylic all the way, high AND SASSY. :lol:


----------



## Goose Girl Gigli (Aug 31, 2004)

GooseBuster3 said:


> high AND SASSY. :lol:


Just like you huh? I can't believe you stood me up Friday night. :******:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Now she is getting sassy with you GB3....she might be what you are looking for........or she might get her hands full with you?


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Your cheatin yourself if you don't get one!

Acrylic works pretty good and won't swell. my :2cents:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Already demanding and you ain't even married yet GB3.......be careful with this one!!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

what is an average price for a super mag call?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

$74 for poly model. Is there much of a sound difference between poly and acrylic?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

GG,
You want to sell your meat? Gigli may want it, but I am interested in the call.
RC


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the acrylic is a little louder than both wood and poly because it is a lot harder. you can get a poly model for around $59 and the acrylic for $140. jed if i were you i would try the pro supermag. it requires a little less back pressure and is a little easier to blow. there also only 20 bucks more.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I may want to get rid of it but it won't be untill after the fall is over. I don't really want to start learning a new call in mid season. It might throw off my game.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Totally understandable. I can certainly wait.
RC


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

TANATA said:


> $74 for poly model. Is there much of a sound difference between poly and acrylic?


They changed the price on them this year...polycarbs go for $59.99 and come with a tape. Acrylics dropped from $200.00 to $140.00.


----------



## SOTA'N'KOTA (Sep 9, 2004)

I've blown a supermag for years and it's not a great call, it's the best call on the market.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I have the polycarb and will get an acrylic once I have the funds. I still like my Big Guys Best "Fat Boy". I always start blowing the supermag to get warmed up. 8)


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

I guess


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ahhh maybe you should try any hunting store.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol:


----------

